# Suisse: iOS5 et language



## Keikoku (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vis en suisse, et je suis allergique à l'allemand... Hors le passage à iOS 5 m'a réservé une surprise de taille: Mon application sur iPad 2 "AppStore" est totalement en allemand...

J'ai eu beau chercher: la langue de mon ipad est enf rançais, mon itunes est en français...

Par contre, l'appstore sur itunes et l'appstore sur mon ipad sont en allemand... je hais cette langue (attention je n'ai rien contre les allemands... C'est juste que je n'ai jamais réussi à l'apprendre et que je la trouve très laide à l'écoute... C'est personnel...)

Aidez-moi à me sortir de ce cauchemar! Je ne supporterais pas bien longtemps cette avalanche de R et de consonnes sur mon app store :'(


----------



## twinworld (17 Octobre 2011)

même constat de mon côté. C'est pas le Store qui est en allemand, c'est juste que les applications proposées ou les disques sont prioritairement en langue allemande. 

sinon, en tant que Suisse, il n'est pas encore trop tard pour essayer d'apprendre la langue de notre "deux tiers" ;-)

(hop Schwiz !! )


----------



## iPom.pom (17 Octobre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vis en suisse, et je suis allergique à l'allemand... Hors le passage à iOS 5 m'a réservé une surprise de taille: Mon application sur iPad 2 "AppStore" est totalement en allemand...
> 
> ...



Il suffit de se connecter au compte utilisateur avec l'identifiant Apple, fermer et re ouvrir l'AppStore, et magique... celui-ci est en français !


----------



## Keikoku (18 Octobre 2011)

Effectivement ^^'... 


Merci beaucoup! 

_@ iPom.pom

C'est toujours les minorités qui casquent :'(
_


----------

